# Sig op- Infantry man with a radio?



## Island Ryhno

Hey folks, just came back from recruiting where I was told by the recruiter that basically, reg force sig ops is an infantry job except with radios  :threat: Is this true, I've been reserve infantry, I'd like to keep my knees and back until at least my 40's. Just wondering what the career progression is like and is it mostly field work with an infantry regiment? Tanks.....um no Thanks, yeah!


----------



## Irishone

No it is not true, I am not sure what center you went into but you weren't told the whole truth. There aspects of the trade where you can work in a Battalion but that isn't all that it is. There are many aspects to the job which include satellite comms, computers, command post positions, wide area communications. No you aren't going to be in an office the whole time, but we do use vehicles for the most part at a Signals unit. Talk to another recruiter is my suggestion.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Infantry with radios huh...not exactly. Although the infantry does have infanteers who are comms qualified and use some of our equipment, a sig op's job is very different from that of an infanteer's. From a reserve perspective, we do work in the field quite a bit, but we're usually manning the CP (command post, where all them infantry officer types like to hang out) while the infanteers are out on patrols. Our job is alot more technical then just using the basic radio, there's alot more equipment to operate then you think.


----------



## Carey

I agree, must have been a bad recruiter without any concept of what a signalman is. Generally Sigs keep the channels of communication open, allow the commander to manage information, excersize control over his formations and operate most computer communication equipment. Basically anything that facilitates communication, we do it.


----------



## SigPigs

Well I am not sure any of those posts actually is accurate. I am a tech and not an op but I work with them all the time and have for my whole career. Ops keep us in business by breaking everything...ha ha..A sig op can be employed in a battalion where they do run the CP etc but during garrioson you will be humping around just like the grunts doing your PT and such, maybe this is what the recruiter was thinking. Also our trades are in a state of flux right now. Ops can be employed in CFNOC helpdesk posn's and IT sections doing computer helpdesks and lots of stuff like that. But there are lots of field postings too. Once MMHS kills all of the commcens all yo have left is mostly field posn's so be aware.

Andrew


----------



## Island Ryhno

So essentially the field positions are posting to an infantry unit as the sigs pers right? I'm not knocking it, I'm looking for something that will involve field work and also allow me to get a trade that's post military applicable, I'm just not equipped to be an infantry guy anymore. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sigpig

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> So essentially the field positions are posting to an infantry unit as the sigs pers right?



The majority of fd posns for a sigop would be at the Regiment in Kingston, or at one of the Brigade HQ & Sigs Sqns. All fd units, armour, arty, inf, fd engrs, sv bn, have an attached sig element - usually tp/pl strength. 

The sigop trade is very fd oriented and there will be pt and basic grunt trg but to employ them as 'infantry with radios' would be a gross misuse of their skills and trg. That recruiter must have been saying what he thought you wanted to hear, or was an idiot.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Thanks sigpig!  ;D


----------



## Radop

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Hey folks, just came back from recruiting where I was told by the recruiter that basically, reg force sig ops is an infantry job except with radios   :threat: Is this true, I've been reserve infantry, I'd like to keep my knees and back until at least my 40's. Just wondering what the career progression is like and is it mostly field work with an infantry regiment? Tanks.....um no Thanks, yeah!


lol, lets see there are about 1500 sig ops in cf and only maybe 100 positions that are with the infantry and out of them 36 are in infantry positions as coy sigs (all MCpl positions).

Your job as a sig coming to a unit will be - can you say canvas lacer?  You may be lucky and go to CFJSR were you may work Satcom, but unlikely.  More likely you will go to a bde.

Good luck.  Don't let us discourage you from getting into this trade.  It is rewarding and if you want to go overseas, it is very probable as a sig op.


----------



## Radop

sigpig said:
			
		

> The sigop trade is very fd oriented and there will be pt and basic grunt trg but to employ them as 'infantry with radios' would be a gross misuse of their skills and trg. That recruiter must have been saying what he thought you wanted to hear, or was an idiot.



When I was in Pet, we spent more time in the field than in garrison.  When I was with the regiment in the mid 90s, we spent over 200 days in the field (which sucked because it was right after we came back from Rwanda).  Later dude.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Just in "defence" of the recruiter, I imagine it is difficult to keep all the available trades and specialties straight across the three services. 

Having said that, since it is his job, he should probably make more of an effort to know the stuff...especially if he is counselling prospective recruits on career options.  

It's good to see experienced soldiers here giving good advice, though.  Kind of a shame it had to come to that.  One does wonder about our recruiting processes sometimes.


----------



## buzgo

Don't let them tell you that: "You'll be working as a system administrator or network manager" either.  There are sig ops doing these jobs, but there are not very many doing it. The numbers ARE going up, as systems become more specialized and we deploy with more and more IT assets. Its just not an 'entry level' job.

Radop is right, at least in Petawawa, there is lots of canvas wrangling and jeep jockeying (that parts fun!) but that only lasts a while. Its like every other job, you have to pay your dues!


----------



## Island Ryhno

Thanks folks, this is important info for me, I'm tossing around Sig Ops and Armoured, it's nice to get informed opinions. I'm pretty good with cpu's (software, hardware etc, I'm also consider a wireless network expert((gsm 1900, 1800, 900, 850, TDMA and CDMA)) ) I want to do tours, but I'm reading this as, I can probably get a computer sci degree doing time with the armoured corps part time and still have a kick ass time at work. Canvass lacer sounds exciting....but I dunno know. Micheal, I agree it's sad, I have military experience and I knew he was bullshitting me but I'm trying to get in so mums the word, the funny thing was he didn't try to sell me on anything, which I found funny, seemed non chalant  : Ok so enough ranting, what's the career progression going to be like if I do go sigs, can someone give me and idea on courses, postings etc. Thanks for all the info folks


----------



## Radop

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Radop is right, at least in Petawawa, there is lots of canvas wrangling and jeep jockeying (that parts fun!) but that only lasts a while. Its like every other job, you have to pay your dues!



That must be the first time we have agreed on something eh! lol.  Hopefully, he gets in and goes to Pet and not here or he will push a broom for 4 hrs a day, lol.


----------



## Island Ryhno

So Kingston...BAD...Pet a better bad? I hate brooms  ;D


----------



## Radop

Kingston does a lot of bs jobs in garrison but deploys frequently while Pet is always in the field but rarely deploys.


----------



## buzgo

Well, I was with the Sig Sqn for 6 years. I deployed on 2 overseas ops, 2 overseas exercises, several major domestic exercises and every Brigade ex going. 

I think if you worked out the amount of time that we were on exercise, it easily worked out to be equal to a deployment per year, posssibly more.


----------



## Radop

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Well, I was with the Sig Sqn for 6 years. I deployed on 2 overseas ops, 2 overseas exercises, several major domestic exercises and every Brigade ex going.
> 
> I think if you worked out the amount of time that we were on exercise, it easily worked out to be equal to a deployment per year, posssibly more.


Obviously before I got there then but of course I got there after the bosnia tour as you know.  We were on ex more than in Garrison in Brovo Tp.  We were in Wainwright for a month before deploying to Afghanistan and that ex had nothing to do with our deployment really.  FQT, FQX supporting every lvl 5 ex of all other units in the Bde and our own exercise left us out of garrison quite often.

The boys there now were working a CP ex from Sept until Dec.  Here in Kingston, I have helped launch about 150+ people out the door on missions but have only gone on two exercises of which both were less than two weeks long.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

I was told the exact same thing, and believed it.  I had spent a bit of time in the reserves through a co-op program at my high school and had seen several "dirty Jimmy's" running around with radios on thier backs as Pl Sigs.  I later found out they were just spare rad ops from the local Comm Sqn that they didnt have trucks for so they sent them out with us grunts for a little tactical VP review.

On the bright side howeverl, I've been a Sig now for about 3 years, I started at JSR, did tac rad for a bit and went on Op Athena as a driver.  Came back and was posted to a deployable IS det as a no hook Pte.  I'm getting ready to do my 2nd tour now with the JSR in less than 3 years.  So if you like sleeping in a dent in the gravel, go JSR!  (actually i hear there are beds now)

So, as you can see I've been here for less than 3 years and held just as many roles.  It's a good MOC if you like diversity of training and you still get to play silly dick in the bush every now and then without all the cock of 031.


----------



## Inf Sig

Ask any Sig Op, who has been on EX longer than a day, if they leave behind their 1. T.V.   2. DVD player   3. X-Box   4. Cell Phone    5. personal heater?

Haven't see a Sig in an Inf unit sleep in the gravel in a long time!


----------



## Radop

Inf Sig said:
			
		

> Ask any Sig Op, who has been on EX longer than a day, if they leave behind their 1. T.V.     2. DVD player     3. X-Box     4. Cell Phone      5. personal heater?
> 
> Haven't see a Sig in an Inf unit sleep in the gravel in a long time!


You mean you can go on ex without those things?

lol

I went out with 3 Sigs and slept in the same tents and walked the same ground the OC did while we advanced down Gold Lake Road.  The warmest it got was -19 and the coldest was -45 (IRIS radio systems - the NAUs - fail at - 38 as I found out.)  I had a snow defensive and ran up and down the road with the OC during the battle passing comms to higher.  The Sigs guys in the Coys are not infantry sigs but they are comms specialist that are expected to maintain comms within the Coy and ensure the Coy net is functioning as well as monitoring the Coy net.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Op Athena Theatre Activation Team.  I'm not even in an infantry unit, but i did 2 months with no cot.  It wouldnt fit in the little bug tents they issued us.  It wasnt all that bad though, we got a bunch of over sized pillows and cardboard for underneath.   ;D


----------



## 043

sigpig said:
			
		

> The majority of fd posns for a sigop would be at the Regiment in Kingston, or at one of the Brigade HQ & Sigs Sqns. All fd units, armour, arty, inf, fd engrs, sv bn, have an attached sig element - usually tp/pl strength.


Sorry but this is not quite accurate. Fox example, in 2 CER, we do not have a Tp or a Pl of Signallers attached to us. What we have is a Sig O, Rad Sgt, and 4 or 5 Ops.  A little below Tp or Pn strength wouldn't you say?


----------



## DaveK

CHIMO!!!!! said:
			
		

> Sorry but this is not quite accurate. Fox example, in 2 CER, we do not have a Tp or a Pl of Signallers attached to us. What we have is a Sig O, Rad Sgt, and 4 or 5 Ops.   A little below Tp or Pn strength wouldn't you say?



In peace time the manning is around seven but goes up to 22 for wartime establishment.  That's a troop.


----------



## buzgo

When I worked at 2 CER (a long time ago) they had a sig section, which was part of RHQ troop. It wasn't just radops either, there were some young (and not so young) sappers employed as sigs. The same way that all of the other combat arms units do it.


----------



## Radop

signalsguy said:
			
		

> When I worked at 2 CER (a long time ago) they had a sig section, which was part of RHQ troop. It wasn't just radops either, there were some young (and not so young) sappers employed as sigs. The same way that all of the other combat arms units do it.



Sigsguy is exactly right.  Most of the combat arms units use there own people to fill in the shortage of sig pers to the units.  During war, the war establishment and TO&E gets upgraded to war strength and recruiting or conscription would happen to get up to those numbers.


----------



## 043

DaveK said:
			
		

> In peace time the manning is around seven but goes up to 22 for wartime establishment.   That's a troop.



Hmmmmmmmmmm so in reality then, there hasn't been a troop since the Korean War???

That's what I thought!


----------



## DaveK

CHIMO!!!!! said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmmm so in reality then, there hasn't been a troop since the Korean War???
> 
> That's what I thought!



Then there must not have been a regiment since then either?


----------



## Radop

DaveK said:
			
		

> Then there must not have been a regiment since then either?



I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We had a div HQ with only 50K in the total forces.  Was that required.  I worked that monstrosity of a CP so I definitely have an opinion on that.


----------



## Canadian Sig

hey rhino.... Dont let any of this sig crap discourage you because being a sig at the Bde level Sig Sqn is the coolest job I've ever had ( and I've had many!). I just signed my second BE and I have already been to Kabul for Roto 0 and have had the chance to take tons of courses. We do everything from comm's exercises to patrol exes (2 this year). It's the best of both worlds (combat arms/support).


----------



## Island Ryhno

Hey guys, thanks for all the info, I think sig ops will be my first choice. BTW what are the chances of a posting to Edmonton?


----------



## Radop

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Hey guys, thanks for all the info, I think sig ops will be my first choice. BTW what are the chances of a posting to Edmonton?



Edmonton is the priority for postings from the school right now but in the year and a half that it takes to get qualified (basic, SQ, and QL3s) that may change.  I would say that in the next two to three years it will remain high though.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

If you want to go that bad, kick your SSM in the nutz.  You would get "priority posting" from no matter where you are! :dontpanic:


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

LOL!  ;D


----------



## Radop

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> If you want to go that bad, kick your SSM in the nutz.   You would get "priority posting" from no matter where you are! :dontpanic:



Yeah, thats one way of getting there and then I will be the lofty rank you hold, lol.  Sorry but I like the chevrons and leaf I have and don't plan on giving any back.

By the way, I'm telling John W. and OB your bugging me on line and then ME so she will beat you every day for 6 mos.  Live with that eh!!!   lol


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Radop said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats one way of getting there and then I will be the lofty rank you hold, lol.  Sorry but I like the chevrons and leaf I have and don't plan on giving any back.
> 
> By the way, I'm telling John W. and OB your bugging me on line and then ME so she will beat you every day for 6 mos.  Live with that eh!!!   lol


Excellent, " The floggings will continue until the Pte's morale increases!"...Oh yeah RADOP.  Don't actually do that.  The part of Edmonton you will go to, wou dont wanna be there.  Gonna end up polishing garbage can lids for you're right to speak.


----------



## Radop

JimmyPeOn said:
			
		

> Excellent, " The floggings will continue until the Pte's morale increases!"...Oh yeah RADOP.   Don't actually do that.   The part of Edmonton you will go to, wou dont wanna be there.   Gonna end up polishing garbage can lids for you're right to speak.



You polish the toilets made of brass and you have to polish you boot polish can as well.  I have a few friends that have graduated from DB in Edmonton.


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Ouch,


----------



## meni0n

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> hey rhino.... Dont let any of this sig crap discourage you because being a sig at the Bde level Sig Sqn is the coolest job I've ever had ( and I've had many!). I just signed my second BE and I have already been to Kabul for Roto 0 and have had the chance to take tons of courses. We do everything from comm's exercises to patrol exes (2 this year). It's the best of both worlds (combat arms/support).



Yea you guys had so much fun setting up that field kitchen for the last ex.


----------



## Radop

So how is roto 4 training going or are you staying in the rear with the gear?


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

If youre talking to me, Roto 3/4 actually, its goin good. slow right now but im sure its gonna pick up.


----------



## Radop

I was actually talking to meniOn as I could just walk over to E-30 to ask you how sitting in the canteen is going, lol.   By the way, I talked with ME, and she agrees that the hyphon has to go.   Only one name for people deploying overseas, lol.

Not sure how all this relates to sigop, infanteer with a radio, but lets carry on.


----------



## meni0n

Training didn't start yet. Was told I'm slated to go, I believe it starts end of may when TFK stands up.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Radop said:
			
		

> I was actually talking to meniOn as I could just walk over to E-30 to ask you how sitting in the canteen is going, lol.   By the way, I talked with ME, and she agrees that the hyphon has to go.   Only one name for people deploying overseas, lol.
> 
> *Not sure how all this relates to sigop, infanteer with a radio, but lets carry on.*



Oh I enjoy the cheery banter, carry on- Smithers release the hounds  >


----------



## Canadian Sig

meni0n said:
			
		

> Yea you guys had so much fun setting up that field kitchen for the last ex.



Sorry sonny but I have never had the pleasure of setting up a field kitchen.   :dontpanic:


----------



## Radop

But you sure enjoyed the rewards from one being set up.  lol.  I like the food from any Cnd Cook.  We are definitely spoiled in the field.


----------

